

Windows Mobile 7 release delayed - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10048061-56.html

======
jodrellblank
"Microsoft is not expected to have a major update to its core operating system
ahead of Windows Mobile 7. However, other improvements are expected to debut
sooner, most notably an improved browser that brings the rendering engine of
Internet Explorer 6 onto Windows Mobile. That update, still expected this
year"

The IE6 rendering engine returns? Nooooo!

